# Hot peppers out the wazoo



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

I already can about 15 pints of pickled banana and jalapeno peppers and dried a bunch also, I made 7 half pints of hot sauce from habanero peppers. Today I picked another 88 banana, 47 jalapeno and 20 habanero. What else can I do with them?


----------



## jkoc (Sep 11, 2012)

Gee! Chipoltle is roasted Jalapenos.
Google hotsauce recipes for one. Here's one result Hot Sauce Recipe
Google hot pepper infused olive oil recipe You get some very nice results there too.
I do something like this with garlic when I get the urge.

On your other topic of oil for soapmaking. If you know a food grade tanker driver who is NOT dedicated to milk, they might be able to get you oils from heels (what the receiver did not pump off). It can be sporadic but it could save you some money.

Enjoy!


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Ouch.

Ice cream?

Jkoc, congrats on your first post. 

I was think about roasting peppers too, and repeating the salsa canning. You can never have too much salsa.


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

jkoc said:


> On your other topic of oil for soapmaking. If you know a food grade tanker driver who is NOT dedicated to milk, they might be able to get you oils from heels (what the receiver did not pump off). It can be sporadic but it could save you some money.
> 
> Enjoy!


I have no idea what topic you are talking about regarding oils


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

"Hot peppers out the wazoo"

I'll bet that burns!


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

It does if you eat enough, especially thr Moruga Trinidad Scorpion peppers


----------



## Gladrags (Jul 13, 2010)

Burns going down, burns worse coming out! LOL

That's a lot of peppers!


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

We stuff a LOT of them (jalapenos) with cream cheese, wrap with bacon and freeze on cookie sheets. They then all go into big freezer bags to be baked/broiled at a later date. I never ceased to be amazed at how many people will eat.

We also roast a bunch on the charcoal grill, put them in a container to steam, peel and freeze. That is a great job for the guys. Beer is usually a key part of the process.


----------



## Ms.Lilly (Jun 23, 2008)

Dehydrate and grind into a hot pepper powder.


----------



## lemonthyme7 (Jul 8, 2010)

Pepper mustard. Friend gave us a jar she canned last year to try and it was so amazing I made her give me the recipe. I was going to can some this year but never got enough peppers. Let me know if you are interested in the recipe.


----------



## dancingfatcat (Jan 1, 2008)

sorry, double post


----------



## dancingfatcat (Jan 1, 2008)

lemonthyme7 said:


> Pepper mustard. Friend gave us a jar she canned last year to try and it was so amazing I made her give me the recipe. I was going to can some this year but never got enough peppers. Let me know if you are interested in the recipe.


I'd love to have this recipe, it sounds amazing! I canned hot pepper relish today, it's sooo good:thumb:


----------



## lemonthyme7 (Jul 8, 2010)

dancingfatcat said:


> I'd love to have this recipe, it sounds amazing! I canned hot pepper relish today, it's sooo good:thumb:



This recipe calls for hot banana peppers but you can use whatever variety you want according to your personal taste and what you have available. Sorry I don't know exactly how much this makes. This stuff is amazing! I don't really like mustard and I loved this!

Pepper Mustard

36 hot banana peppers (or peppers of your choice)
1 quart yellow mustard - the cheap stuff
1 quart apple cider vinegar
4 cups sugar
1 tablespoon salt
1 1/2 cups flour

Chop peppers and put in a blender with some of the vinegar. Put everything but flour into a saucepan and bring to a boil.
Make a flour/water slurry using 1/2 cup flour at a time and stir into pepper mixture to thicken. Boil hard 3 minutes. Add more slurry in batches as needed to thicken to desired consistency boiling each time.
Put mustard into hot, sterized 8 ounce canning jars. Process at 5 pounds pressure for 10 minutes.


----------



## pmondo (Oct 6, 2007)

end of the year hot pepper harvest
Italian long hots and Thai peppers


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

bassmaster17327 said:


> I already can about 15 pints of pickled banana and jalapeno peppers and dried a bunch also, I made 7 half pints of hot sauce from habanero peppers. Today I picked another 88 banana, 47 jalapeno and 20 habanero. What else can I do with them?


I have lots of habanero peppers too. Would you be interested in sharing your hot sauce recipe?


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

It was just a basic recipe

1 1/2 cups carrots, chopped 
1 onion, chopped 
1 1/2 cups white vinegar 
1/4 cup lime juice 
3 garlic cloves, minced 
2 teaspoons salt 
10 habanero peppers, seeds and stems removed, chopped 
Directions:
1. Combine all the ingredients, except for the habaneros, in a saucepan and bring to a boil. Boil for 10 minutes or until the carrots are soft. 
2. Place all the ingredients in a blender or food processor and puree until smooth. Strain for a smoother sauce. 
3. Pour in sterilized jars and process in a water bath


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Thanks!!


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

You could make jalapeno jelly! I am sure you could use any hot pepper to make it, just might get some interesting colors if you mix colored peppers. 

I pickle as many hot peppers as I can get, I am halfway through last year's supply and they are just as good as ever. Have done about ten pints this year. We pickle them in rings, and use them in everything. Keep making salsa, too. Another poster said you can never have enough salsa, and I couldn't agree more.  Happy canning!


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Oh lordy...I just picked a walmart sized bag of habenero peppers out of the garden and there is more out there. What in tarnation am I going to do with these...they are HOT HOT HOT!!!


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

I second the Jalapeno Poppers for the freezer and the Banana Pepper Mustard (it's SO good with soft pretzels!)

Lemonthyme,

I use the same recipe and I usually get 11-12 half-pint jars


----------



## lemonthyme7 (Jul 8, 2010)

Tirzah said:


> I second the Jalapeno Poppers for the freezer and the Banana Pepper Mustard (it's SO good with soft pretzels!)
> 
> Lemonthyme,
> 
> I use the same recipe and I usually get 11-12 half-pint jars


Thanks - it's good to know what the yield will be. I hope to make some myself next year. This year, for several reasons, I wasn't able to have a garden.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I am soooo making the mustard and making the poppers to freeze! we have literally bushels of jalapenos, poblanos and banana peppers!
Thanks for posting these recipes!


----------



## DanielB (Oct 19, 2012)

lemonthyme7 said:


> This recipe calls for hot banana peppers but you can use whatever variety you want according to your personal taste and what you have available. Sorry I don't know exactly how much this makes. This stuff is amazing! I don't really like mustard and I loved this!
> 
> Pepper Mustard
> 
> ...


I made two batches of this. The first with 35 or so jalapenos seeds and all. The next with 25 habaneros seeded. I can't believe how good this stuff is. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2012)

lemonthyme7 said:


> This recipe calls for hot banana peppers but you can use whatever variety you want according to your personal taste and what you have available. Sorry I don't know exactly how much this makes. This stuff is amazing! I don't really like mustard and I loved this!
> 
> Pepper Mustard
> 
> ...


I am going to make this next weekend.I will use clearjel instead of flour since I plan on canning this.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I planted 4 jalapeno plants 2 years ago.
I STILL have a gallon jar full of dried peppers.

And I never have to plant them ever again, because they come up and come up and come up and come up and come up in the garden everywhere!!
Stupid chipmunks and stupid compost.
Great return though..
4 seeds for a lifetime of hot peppers.


----------

